#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Игра Колесо Сансары

## Eugeny

Создание игры на основе круговорота бытия. Путешествие героя по мирам сансары в зависимости от его кармы. В этой игре популярно будут использоваться всеобщие принципы добра и справедливости, одинаковые для всех народов и религий. Эта игра о том, как, совершая добрые дела, мы поднимаемся в светлые, счастливые миры и как, совершая недобрые поступки, нам приходится страдать.

 

Ссылка на сайт http://sasha-game.narod.ru/index.html http://sasha-game.mylivepage.ru/
Связь с создателем игры(Ну вы поняли) sasha-game@hotmail.com
Ссылка на игру http://file017r.mylivepage.ru/chunk1...nsara_1064.exe

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

True primitive oldschool Dharma RPG  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Это не типа "Джуманджи"?

----------

Буль (19.04.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Нет.

Это вообще если честно, непонятно что.

----------

Alex (17.04.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Это же переделанная Ultima!

----------

